# AirNautic Watch Company -The Rebirth of Yantar



## MitchSF

AirNautic Watch Company

Here is our announcement. If this post causes problems, please feel free to delete it.

Thanks,
Mitch


----------



## wemedge

Congratulations! I can't wait to see the new lineup. I liked the old Yantar 24hr dials.

wemedge


----------



## MitchSF

The new dials will not be much different. We will move the date, print "24" at the bottom, and make some minor changes here and there. Also, the case size will increase from 41mm to 43mm, and we will not use the same case manufacturer.

Mitch


----------



## cpenning623

Remember when you got back from the trip and said you had big news and told BrianS what it was?

Was this it? 

Congrats!


----------



## MitchSF

This is the big news, at least it is big news for us! We just had to wait for the paperwork to be completed between lawyers here, in Switzerland, trademark applications in both places, funding, etc., before making the announcement.

Mitch


----------



## Dennis Smith

Hi Mitch,
Wow! That IS BIG NEWS. What a great idea...I'll be in line for one of those (used to own an AirNautic 24 II and miss it now).
Where's the date going to be relocated...to the right side?
Thanks for making this happen! 
You're the best.
I heartily welcome any updates/discussions on this forum that you would like to post.
With the increase in case size, I would only ask that titanium be considered as a possible option.


----------



## allaboutmusic

Wow, very cool!


----------



## Dennis Smith

Hi Mitch,
After pondering the new AirNautic Watch Company for a couple days, I thought I'd chime in with some thoughts. 
I used to own an AirNautic 24 II...
It's a very unique watch with a brilliantly designed 24 hour dial.
Limited to time telling only (no second timezone bezel).
The most striking thing about the watch is the case...It's a perfect cylinder. Perfectly straight, vertical sides meeting ninety degrees sharply with a completely flat top (flat crystal and flat bezel/case sides).
Because of the cylindrical, non-tapering case, it wears much larger than its size would suggest (41mmX11mm). The sharp edge of the case - bezel also makes the smallest dings highly visible.
The flat sapphire crystal was AR coated on the outside, making it prone to marking after very light contact (not good).
The shrouded 20mm lugs are an interesting tough and actually made it easy to fit aftermarket 20mm straight end bracelets and straps.

So....
I see a couple of choices here (possibly limited by collaboration and desires of Mr. Keller)...
1) Make the watch exactly the same only larger, possibly in titanium (a wish of mine, especially DLC ti). Only leave the AR off the outside. This would keep the watch's unique shape.
2) Smooth out the watch a bit...eg...Beveled bezel matching the slope of a domed sapphire crystal. With the increased size, it would be interesting to see a subtle inner 24 hour bezel turned by a second crown. The ability to track a second timezone would appeal to many (in the Yantars, none of the pure 24 hour watches had this ability...only the 12/GMTs).

Just ruminating (excited about your project!) :-!


----------



## Willows

Fantastic looking watches there! I love the 12 at the top and different sizes of the hours markers. Can't wait to see them upgraded.

Any word on water resistance?

Keep us informed!


----------



## MitchSF

Thanks for the comments!

The case will be the same for the most part, but we will not use the original Swiss contractor. The finishing was not as good as it could be, and the crown and case back construction caused a lot of problems for the old company. We will use a three piece case which gives us more flexibility for a few things we want to do in the future, and it makes it much easier to do a better job with the brushed finish. The top and bottom edges of the case will not be sharp. WR on the case will remain at 10atm. This is not a dive watch, and we don't see a reason to increase the water resistance. If we do make a dive watch later on, of course WR will be higher. We will use AR on both sides of the crystal. The latest process will be used and it will be done in Switzerland. Mr. Keller has a watch he's been wearing for years with the old AR coating, and I didn't notice any scratches in it.

For now we will not add rotating reflectors or extra complications because at first we want to start with the three basic models, keeping potential production problems to a minimum. We will see how well the line is accepted. Selling to forum members and 24 hour watch enthusiasts is one thing, selling to the general public is another story. It remains to be seen whether they are ready to accept someting so different.

Mitch


----------



## philden

Another way to make this a unique watch would be to put 0 at the bottom instead of 24. A small number of watches have 0 at the top, but I don't think I've seen one with 0 at the bottom.

Phil.


----------



## Dennis Smith

Hi Mitch,

I agree...I've found 10 ATM to be more than sufficient for all kinds of water sports and daily rugged use.

The new plans for the case construction sound perfect!

Where are you planning on putting the date?

Are you planning on a SL coated dial like the old SubMarine II?

I'd be happy to see "24" on the bottom, but would also prefer "00"


----------



## Guido Muldoon

philden said:


> Another way to make this a unique watch would be to put 0 at the bottom instead of 24. A small number of watches have 0 at the top, but I don't think I've seen one with 0 at the bottom.
> 
> Phil.


I think Mitch is pretty set on having 24 on the dial. See his original post on the OCEAN7 forum:

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=875751#post875751


----------



## MitchSF

After all the fighting to get "24" on the bottom of the dial, I won't mention anything about this to Mr. Keller, that's for sure! He feels that since the date changes at midnight, the date window should be at midnight on the dial. I don't see that relationship as being important at all. We will use a round date window between 19 and 20 on the dial. With the extra 2mm in dial diameter, it will fit in there perfectly.

Dennis, I'm not sure what coating was used on the Submarine dial. I'll ask. 

Mitch


----------



## Dennis Smith

Hi Mitch,
Between 19 & 20 sounds good...and unique. I don't think I've seen that before in a 24 hour watch.
Even though you and Keller had to compromise to agree on some items, the project will benefit in the long run combining both your visions.


----------



## zippofan

Why do I know I am gonna be in trouble with my wife when these come out? :-d:-d:-d
Super, I loved the Yantar watches I saw on the web and never got the chance to buy one. My 24hr collection is limited to Russian Raketas and Poljot right now, but I sure will be looking for the new AirNautic!

Cheers,
Griff


----------



## MitchSF

My wife just took an American for herself, and she announced that she will also take an AN-24. Guess I don't have much choice!

We are thinking about making one of the models in an AirNautic inaugural edition of 50 pieces, maybe in DLC and with different dial colors and hands, numbered, of course. I'm not sure yet.

Mitch


----------



## Dennis Smith

I think that's a great idea...Great for marketing the product as well.


----------



## Mercutio

MitchSF said:


> After all the fighting to get "24" on the bottom of the dial, I won't mention anything about this to Mr. Keller, that's for sure! He feels that since the date changes at midnight, the date window should be at midnight on the dial. I don't see that relationship as being important at all. (...)


Just a comment from a different point of view:

I *very* much like the aestethics of the date window at midnight, and of it taking the place of the 24-marker.

Reasons:
1. Date-change-moment, as given by Mr. Keller 

2. 24 is, for most of the time, plain wrong. It is correct just for one moment, because (in 24-hrs-notation, including seconds):
...
23:59:57
23:59:58
23:59:59
24:00:00 (which is exactly the same as 00:00:00 of the next day)
00:00:01
00:00:02
...

So, the 24/00 position could be indicated, if one was to indicate it with numbers, in two ways, either 24 or, more reasonable IMO, 0 or 00 - moving the date window there instead is IMO a nice and clever way to indicate it without using numbers, just by saying "this is the moment of the day change".

Just my opinion, of course, but the reason I love the old Yantar dials.

Anyway, all the best and good success with your business.


----------



## MitchSF

Mercutio said:


> Just a comment from a different point of view:
> 
> I *very* much like the aestethics of the date window at midnight, and of it taking the place of the 24-marker.
> 
> Reasons:
> 1. Date-change-moment, as given by Mr. Keller
> 
> 2. 24 is, for most of the time, plain wrong. It is correct just for one moment, because (in 24-hrs-notation, including seconds):
> ...
> 23:59:57
> 23:59:58
> 23:59:59
> 24:00:00 (which is exactly the same as 00:00:00 of the next day)
> 00:00:01
> 00:00:02
> ...
> 
> So, the 24/00 position could be indicated, if one was to indicate it with numbers, in two ways, either 24 or, more reasonable IMO, 0 or 00 - moving the date window there instead is IMO a nice and clever way to indicate it without using numbers, just by saying "this is the moment of the day change".
> 
> Just my opinion, of course, but the reason I love the old Yantar dials.
> 
> Anyway, all the best and good success with your business.


Your point of view and reasoning make sense. I do think that 24 on the dial will be less confusing for those not familiar with 24 hour watches, so in that respect it is a concession to market forces. If this concept only sells to 24 hour watch enthusiasts, the company will not be successful.

The AN-24 Submarine will use a full lume dial. We were speaking about that, this morning. We do have some lume options now that were not available in 1997 when the dial was designed. BG W9 is an off-white Super Luminova compound released last year, that glows blue. A range of gray to almost black lume is also available now. Gray lume is probably what B&R used on their Phantom dials. One possibility is to use light gray on top and dark gray on the bottom, overprinted with black painted markings. All of these ideas will have to be tested because what looks good on paper, may not work at all on a dial.

Thanks again for the comments and ideas.

Mitch


----------



## Dennis Smith

Wow, sounds very exciting, especially using the modern techniques and lum colors. Have fun! I look forward to the updates!
Yes, I agree with much of what Mercutio said, but I also think you're on the right track if you're trying to push this watch toward those ignorant of 24 hour watches. With a 12 on top (like a standard watch) the 24 on the bottom is really required so they will know immediately what they are seeing. They won't have any confusion (or at least not much  ).


----------



## whifferdill

Great to see another very practical 24 hour watch product come on to the market - sounds and looks very interesting! I had heard of Yantar but was not familiar with their products - they look great and personally - AR coating on both sides is a definite plus. I believe some Sinn watch owners had problems with coating smudging / peeling away but my Fortis has never given me any problems and the crystal is as almost invisible today as it was when I bought it in 2002. 

I also like the clean, all dial design of the AirNautica's and general simplicity and practicality of the design concept. The Pilot and Submarine models look great but the GMT sub-scale on the 12 / GMT watch doesn't look like the easiest to read to me. I also think that at 43mm they will wear very large because the watches are mostly dial.

Great application though and a very welcome addition to the market - it may be more difficult to sell to the public at large, but generally there are more and more 'radical' designs out there now - like fashion, people are more open to personal choices and less inclined to buy what is 'the norm' than perhaps 20 years ago - the option of something that is that little bit unique is a plus point these days I would say. The major stumbling block with 24 hour watches is that for most, they seem difficult to read, even for those in the military / aviation etc where a 24 hour watch is a positively useful tool. Because of that reason, they will always be a 'niche' product I think.

Various random and disparate ramblings over

Great watches:-!


----------



## aai

*Yantar brochure from 1998 on line*

Congratulations Mitch and good luck with this great venture!!

Roland Keller has introduced a unique concept in time-display.
As we look at it now it's self evident but back in 1998 it was refreshing.

I've placed the brochure from 1998 on line.
There is some insight in how Roland came to his design.

I really think you should keep the date at 24.
Where can you put it but at midnight?.... Where else does the date change?
good luck and don't mind us with all our personal thoughts about this subject;-)

YANTAR WATCHES 1998 brochure
andré










ps
here is one with date at 24 and the number 24









this is what you get when you put the date around 20.00


----------



## bestak

:-!

A new source for 24hrs watches 

I hope it will not be too expensive as i could buy one ;-)

:-d


----------



## MitchSF

Thanks again for the comments. Other points of view are more than welcome. André, thanks for the brochure. I have the newer ones. I have not seen that one.

Pricing has not yet been set, but it will be reasonable. Prices will increase when we go to retail distribution.

We have not made a final decision on the case material yet. Would you like to see steel or titanium? We can DLC coat either metal.

Mitch


----------



## Dennis Smith

My vote is for DLC coated titanium. I have one watch that is DLC coated Ti and it is really fantastic....tough, attractive and light.


----------



## MitchSF

Titanium costs a lot more, and DLC coating titanium costs almost twice as much as coating steel. A DLC coated titanium case would probably raise the retail price by about $250, maybe more, and I really want to keep the prices low, if possible. I'm not sure we should do this at the beginning.

Mitch


----------



## Dennis Smith

Hi Mitch,
I understand completely. I would gladly pay the premium, but I know others may not, and it may be a good idea to keep introductory prices lower.


----------



## MitchSF

The three models coming in August, are part of the AN series. The cases are an evolution of the original Yantar design.

Another series in the discussion stage will use different cases, for example, we can use the OCEAN7 LM-2 titanium case to make a watch with an internal rotating reflector for a second, 24 hour time zone, using AirNautic dial designs. The economies of scale in this approach are intriguing, but it is more important that the idea works. We are far from that point.

Mitch


----------



## Dennis Smith

Wow! The mixing and matching idea would be NICE (AirNautic dial in LM-2 case, LM-2 24 dial in an AirNautic case). Hope that option can happen!


----------



## bestak

For me except for the look, the titanium is a good choice for big watches as with that the weight is less.
If you have a big case in design maybe the titanium will be a choice, but you can also made it in steel and create a special limited ed in titanium with more exclusive price


----------



## allaboutmusic

I kind of like the look of titanium myself.  I haven't seen many watches in polished titanium though, mostly the matte look.


----------



## JohnT

As a long-time 24 hour watch enthusiast I am really excited about this development and can't wait to see the first designs :-!

I also like Mitch's insistence on having a 24 on the dial .... a 24 hour watch should have 24! All the classic 24's Cosmonaute, Airman, Unitime, Toptime, Early Bird, Aero Compax etc have 24 and not 00


----------



## MitchSF

Three dial designs are almost finished. They are very similar to the original Yantar dials, with a few updates that have been discussed.

We will offer a numbered, limited edition when the watches are released. 

Steel and titanium cases cannot use the same molds so they would have separate minimum order quantities. We can't make both initially.

Mitch


----------



## MitchSF

What is more important, a display back, or higher water resistance? With a display back the WR will be 10atm. Without, we can get 20atm, maybe 30atm.

Mitch


----------



## wemedge

For me, it would be higher water resistance.

btw it's great that you're involving all of us in the development process...

wemedge



MitchSF said:


> What is more important, a display back, or higher water resistance? With a display back the WR will be 10atm. Without, we can get 20atm, maybe 30atm.
> 
> Mitch


----------



## MitchSF

Thanks, wemedge. My personal preference is for a solid back and higher WR, but that may be the dive watch enthusiast in me speaking. The original Yantar design uses a display back and we are trying to stay close to that design, but my opinion is that the display back doesn't matter much. We can make a display back later on if at some point we use chronometer movements.

Mitch


----------



## abrizz

These are not realy diver watches though. I think even with a displayback the water resistence is quite enough.


----------



## Dennis Smith

From a business point of view, which do you think would sell better? That should really drive the decision. Then again, maybe that's why you're asking ;-) 
I think most people "in the know" would prefer the water resistance, knowing that a display back on an automatic watch with exterior rotor is never the best of views anyway.
Some new to watches, especially those new to mechanical watches, will like the display back for it's view to something "different".
Personally, I vote for the solid back. I prefer the better water rating, and like the feel of metal (steel or titanium) on my wrist better than sapphire. I only really prefer the sapphire back on the L1873 or like manuals.


----------



## Carl.1

For this watch it surely has to be a display back. Surely.

Cheers.


----------



## allaboutmusic

Carl.1 said:


> For this watch it surely has to be a display back. Surely.


I agree... it's part of the beauty of mechanicals for me.


----------



## InvictusAlpha

Congratulations and very cool :-! As someone who was looking to pick up a 24 hour watch, I can say ... I like . You will need to make sure you keep us posted as to when you start taking orders!!!


----------



## MitchSF

I'm leaving for Switzerland on Saturday. Display backs and steel or titanium cases are a few of the topics we will discuss. 

Do we need a screw down crown? We can get up to 10atm without one. I happen to like them. The dial designs are finished and the case plans are finished, too. Production of the samples will start after our meetings next week.

Another possibility is the use of tubes on the Submarine dial.

Mitch


----------



## JohnT

Enjoy the trip Mitch!

Do we need a screw-down crown? If they are all going to be automatic then might as well in my opinion it might broaden the market with a higher WR. Are you thinking of doing a hand-wound version as well? Can't wait to see the dial designs.


----------



## Willows

Big fan of screw down crowns myself ....


----------



## wemedge

Have a safe trip! Another vote for a screw-down crown...

wemedge


----------



## MitchSF

Thanks, guys. 

Screw down crown, it is. 

Mitch


----------



## MitchSF

Here are the dials. The colors are not correct at this point, they are just used for design purposes.

A few details have to be fixed.

Mitch

http://www.airnauticwatchco.com/webfiles/3dials.pdf


----------



## JohnT

MitchSF said:


> Here are the dials. The colors are not correct at this point, they are just used for design purposes.
> 
> A few details have to be fixed.
> 
> Mitch
> 
> http://www.airnauticwatchco.com/webfiles/3dials.pdf


Thumbs up from me Mitch :-!


----------



## allaboutmusic

I'm digging the second one.


----------



## Dennis Smith

Good work!
I like number two a lot. Will number three have a completely luminous dial?


----------



## WYO

I really like all three dials. Right now, my dial preference is #2. I would love to see you use the same bracelets that are in the O7 line. Is this a possibility? 

I can't wait! :-!


----------



## MitchSF

All three models will be made. That is definite.

I would like to use our five link bracelet design for this project. It is extremely comfortable, and it is our custom design. It is not from a bracelet catalog. We can also make it in steel, so whether we go with steel or titanium, we can make the bracelet to match.

Others would like a new custom design they believe will more closely follow the design of the case. I understand that line of thought, but I think we have enough going on now and I don't want to take on a new custom bracelet project. Also, after all is said and done with a new bracelet design, it may not be that comfortable. That's hard to predict before you put one on your wrist, and many people try it themselves. We know the five link design is very comfortable.

The other option is mesh. That's easy to do. The case uses hooded lugs, so we don't need custom endpieces.

Mitch


----------



## Guido Muldoon

MitchSF said:


> The other option is mesh. That's easy to do. The case uses hooded lugs, so we don't need custom endpieces.
> 
> Mitch


*Mesh* :-!


----------



## Carl.1

Those dial are excellent. Number two particularly so.


----------



## Casek

Wow those are very nice, number two is defiantly going on my list of must haves. I prefer a regular screw back to a display back but not a big deal to me. Will they use an automatic movement?


----------



## headless

Apologies if I say anything bone-stupid. I'm still very new to the watch world and I'm still figuring out what I like -- and I haven't yet learned a lot of things that are second nature to a lot of people here.

Philosophically I really like 24h watches. One rotation of the Earth, one rotation of the hour hand. I don't think I've ever seen a 24h timepiece in person, though.

After so many years of 12h clocks and watches, I'm conditioned to thinking of the beginning and ending of a day happening at the "12." When I read that some 24h watches put the 24 on the "6" it seemed confusing. This is the first time I've clicked on the AirNautic threads/the first time I've heard of Yantar -- with the lower half of the dial being darker than the upper it's very intuitive.



whifferdill said:


> I also like the clean, all dial design of the AirNautica's and general simplicity and practicality of the design concept. The Pilot and Submarine models look great but the GMT sub-scale on the 12 / GMT watch doesn't look like the easiest to read to me. I also think that at 43mm they will wear very large because the watches are mostly dial.


This has me a little confused. Here's a quote from the AirNautic Watch Co. site:



> The AN-24GMT offers a 12 hour time function with a prominent, independently adjustable 24 hour GMT hand.


I took that to mean that the innermost scale isn't a GMT scale, it's the normal everyday "tells the time where I am" scale. I also thought this meant that the date is tied to this innermost, 12h hand and not to the longer 24h hand. Am I wrong about this?

I fell in love with the GMT complication on 12h watches when I first learned of it, before I found this forum. (Right now the OCEAN7 (I really do love that orange "7"  ) LM-6GMT is at the top of my very short list.) I'd tried to think of a way to get two timezones into a 24h watch without losing the diver-style elapsed-time bezel but setting the 12h scale as the _innermost_ scale simply never occurred to me.

My first thought was adding a second, independent 24h hand. But having two hands moving at the same rate seems a little boring.

Only one other idea occurred to me, and I'll use the LM-6GMT as my example: Put a 24h dial in it with a three-hand 24h movement. But make the rehaute -- with its 24h markings -- adjustable, like the LM-2's inner bezel but with a more-vertical angle. (I have no idea how feasible this might be, I'm just designing in my head here and anyway I really like the LM-6GMT as-is.) You can see the time in two TZs using the same 24h hour hand, while retaining the outer divers bezel.

In any case, I wish luck to the AirNautic Watch Co.

D.

ETA: I'd opt for a solid back and a screw-down crown, for greater WR, but this is just the opinion of a desk diver who hasn't yet made the transition to SCUBA diver.


----------



## KXL

> All three models will be made. That is definite.


Any chance you guys will build a chronograph model?


----------



## Newspeak

MitchSF said:


> All three models will be made. That is definite.
> 
> I would like to use our five link bracelet design for this project. It is extremely comfortable, and it is our custom design. It is not from a bracelet catalog. We can also make it in steel, so whether we go with steel or titanium, we can make the bracelet to match.
> 
> Others would like a new custom design they believe will more closely follow the design of the case. I understand that line of thought, but I think we have enough going on now and I don't want to take on a new custom bracelet project. Also, after all is said and done with a new bracelet design, it may not be that comfortable. That's hard to predict before you put one on your wrist, and many people try it themselves. We know the five link design is very comfortable.
> 
> The other option is mesh. That's easy to do. The case uses hooded lugs, so we don't need custom endpieces.
> 
> Mitch


I bought my Yantar AN II on eBay some six or seven years ago. A true beauty - I wear it every second day, switching between that one and my Breitling 1809 Cosmonaute (1970-1971 model w/red date). I've been on the hunt for an AN III since the first day I saw the model on the web. I almost bought a grey version on eBay a couple of years ago, but decided I wanted the blue dial instead, since I like the reference it makes to the 'blue sky'. This brings me to my question:

Are you going to produce the AN III dial in blue/black, or just in grey/black?

Anders


----------



## Newspeak

I bought my Yantar AN II on eBay some six or seven years ago. A true beauty - I wear it every second day, switching between that one and my Breitling 1809 Cosmonaute (1970-1971 model w/red date). I've been on the hunt for an AN III since the first day I saw the model on the web. I almost bought a grey version on eBay a couple of years ago, but decided I wanted the blue dial instead, since I like the reference it makes to the 'blue sky'. This brings me to my question:

Are you going to produce the AN III dial in blue/black, or just in grey/black?

Anders


----------



## MitchSF

We do plan on making a chrono, but not this year. We'll see how things go when the watches are released.

The AN-24 Pilot will use a blue/black dial, just as in the picture on the web site.

We are still working on the Submarine dial. The Pilot and GMT designs are finished.

Mitch


----------



## KXL

> We do plan on making a chrono, but not this year. We'll see how things go when the watches are released.


Great. I'm a big chrono guy so I'll be waiting to see what you offer. Good luck with the rebirth.


----------



## MitchSF

All three dial designs are completed. The submarine dial will be luminous on top with black markings, and black on the bottom, with luminous markings. The effect should be interesting.

We will probably use steel cases with a display back and 10atm WR. 

Mitch


----------



## Dennis Smith

Every bit of that sounds great! Thanks! Flat or domed sapphire crystals?


----------



## MitchSF

Hi Dennis, the crystals will be flat and AR coated on both sides by a Swiss company, same as the original Yantar crystals. 

I just spoke with the manufacturer, and we are hoping to have sample cases next month.

Mitch


----------



## HoustonChris

I'm a bit late to this discussion, but for what it's worth, I think the Pilot is the best dial, and I prefer a display back and a steel case. I'm not really into screwdown crowns on anything but serious dive watches. They aren't necessary if the WR is 100M and I'd prefer not to have one.

Oh yeah, I'm a big fan of chronographs, so I'll start saving now for when that model is ready to go.


----------



## nocavat

all looks great, looking forward to the limited edition


----------



## MikeRoss

I'm surprised with all the responses in this thread that no one has asked...what is the price???? :roll: (I know, I know, my mom says I lack couth!)

One of the issues I have with 24 hour dials is the hour hand covering the numbers instead of just pointing at them. *Mitch*...do you have any drawings of what these dials will look like with hands?

I'm going to patiently wait for the Pilot. LOVE this dial.

Mike


----------



## MitchSF

Prices have not yet been set, but they will be substantially lower than Yantar's pricing, at least until we move to retail sales.

We will use a steel case, display back, and screw down crown. We will not make cad drawings. The hands and dials will be very similar to the original Yantar designs, except the GMT will use red/orange hands, same as the Pilot and Submarine.

Mitch


----------



## Casek

Since it will have a screw down crown, will it be a automatic or has that been decided yet? Looking forward to getting one, the Pilot is at the top of my list.

Cheers


----------



## Verydark

MitchSF said:


> Prices have not yet been set, but they will be substantially lower than Yantar's pricing, at least until we move to retail sales.
> Mitch


Nice to hear that, i hope they´ll be affordable enough for my budget, if so i will not hesitate ordering one. I´ve always loved Yantar designs. Good luck with the rebirth of the brand Mitch!!:-!:-!


----------



## MitchSF

Here's an update -

We made a plastic case sample to see how it looked, and I'm glad we did. It was obvious that the case design did not work at 43mm, so we went back to 41.5mm, 1mm larger than the original Yantar case, and we'll use 20mm straps.

Everything is behind schedule of course, but a realistic delivery time frame is early November. 

I do have some cad drawings, but they are not close enough to post yet. Hopefully in another week or two they will be ready.

We will make a custom, high quality silicone strap in the style of the OCEAN7 PU rubber sport strap. It will probably be available on a pushbutton double deployant, but it will be the type that will work with a tang buckle. We will also source a mesh bracelet.

We have 100 chronometer movements confirmed by ETA, for delivery sometime next year. They will come with certificates, and the finishing will be Geneva waves, blued screws, and our logo on the rotor. We don't have a delivery date for them, but since they are confirmed, we will get them. Dials will be made for them with the "officially certified..." wording, and maybe slightly different colors, too.

Boxes are on order, and the instruction manual is almost finished.

Pricing - hopefully under $1500 for intro pricing, several hundred more for COSC chronometers, and I don't know how much more for DLC. If we go with a premium pvd coating, that will add $100. I'm not sure if we can pvd or dlc coat mesh bracelets.

We may not use outside AR coating. More people seem to hate it, than like it.

That's all for now. 

Mitch


----------



## Dennis Smith

Wow, Mitch!
That's great news. Having owned a couple Yantars, I also had a hard time seeing that case (which is literally cylindrical) working at 43mm. The new size will be perfect (41.5mm)!
Also, AR on the inside only is a big advantage.
You've just about got me sold with those two changes alone. 
I look forward to hearing more in the future.


----------



## srmdalt

I don't have a 24hr in my collection, but this may end up being the first.:-!


----------



## MitchSF

Here are the first drawings. Colors may be adjusted slightly. The design details are final.

We cannot coat mesh bracelets, so we are considering other bracelet options. I don't want two different bracelets for the brushed and coated cases.

Mitch


----------



## Guido Muldoon

Looks great Mitch! I am saving up for the Pilot model as fast as I can!


----------



## Dennis Smith

Good job.
The Submarine and Pilot have always been favorites of mine.
These versions look great.
It's minor, but I'd like to see the Pilot with white hands, or with red frames and white lum (I think that's how mine used to be).


----------



## UltraMagnetic

Mitch I guess this wont be in the new line-up?

http://www.timezone.com/library/news/news631790320974062500

Drawings look great.

Best of luck with the venture my friend!!:-!
Ian


----------



## MitchSF

I don't think so. That model was for retailers in the Middle East. I have no idea how to address that market.

New models are in the planning stages now, but no precious metal cases at this time. First we'll see how well the AN-24 models sell.

Mitch


----------



## MitchSF

Today we were discussing the strap. Yantar's strap was real rubber, with a tire tread pattern. That's what we were going to use, but I'm having second thoughts. Another idea is something in the OCEAN7 sport strap style, in silicone or real rubber, with a tang buckle or a deployant. The deployant will use a standard strap because I want the flexibility of using a tang buckle because not everyone likes deployants. 

If anyone has ideas on this, let me know. I would like to use a design that will allow us to incorporate the company name, similar to the OCEAN7 sport strap. It will definitely be made in either real rubber or high quality silicone.

Mitch


----------



## Guido Muldoon

MitchSF said:


> Today we were discussing the strap. Yantar's strap was real rubber, with a tire tread pattern. That's what we were going to use, but I'm having second thoughts. Another idea is something in the OCEAN7 sport strap style, in silicone or real rubber, with a tang buckle or a deployant. The deployant will use a standard strap because I want the flexibility of using a tang buckle because not everyone likes deployants.
> 
> If anyone has ideas on this, let me know. I would like to use a design that will allow us to incorporate the company name, similar to the OCEAN7 sport strap. It will definitely be made in either real rubber or high quality silicone.
> 
> Mitch


I have no strap material preferences. I like them all, but I would really like the see a heavy (3mm or thicker) thumbnail buckle machined in brushed SS and preferably screwed . I really like the look of them (if they fit the AirNautic design) and don't currently own any.


----------



## John Vargas

Mitch, 

The designs are wonderful! 

As a YANTAR Collector, I am really looking forward to the *AirNautic*; I love the design, and the improvements that were made to *AirNautic* a better watch. 

I cannot wait to get the whole collection! 

John


----------



## HoustonChris

First off, let me say that the designs look fantastic. I especially love the Submarine; I'll be selling off a few in the collection to help fund a purchase. Second, I know it's a dead issue, but I really do prefer the date window in the 24 spot, instead of between 18 and 19. Oh well.

Now, on to your questions- I don't have a preference one way or the other on rubber or silicone. I'm more of a bracelet guy, myself. I would suspect that the best way to go would be the one that allows the most color choices. Folks do love to swap straps and the AN-24 designs look like they'll work well with lots of different colors. As for the buckle v. deployant issue, I'd say go with the buckle. It's nice and simple and I've always found deployants to be kind of a hassle.

Now if you could offer a mesh bracelet, that would rock...


----------



## wellx3

hey mitch... is the submarine gonna look somthing like this? on the lume / black contrast?


----------



## Corbyhk

Hi Mitch

Love the designs. The Submarine is a favorite of mine due to its simplicity.

I am just wondering why the 03,09,15,21 numbers are not horizontal? Personal preference but I think the watch is more legible and less gimicky with the numbers horizontal. It looks more like a watch for a mission that way.


----------



## Dennis Smith

I don't understand.
The numbers are horizontal, aren't they?


----------



## aai

except for the 3,9,15 and 21


----------



## Dennis Smith

Oh, yes...I see. It is more difficult reading quickly when the number orientation changes througout the dial. I would also prefer uniformity (like the original Yantar).


----------



## aai

Hi Dennis,

Indeed!

the settings of the Yantar Air Nautic 24 III is also used on the NEW airnautic sub


----------



## tenfour

is there an order list yet or a price to speak of? I would love to reserve my purchase


----------



## Corbyhk

Mitch, there is just one other thing.

I also like the pilot and its going to be a tough call between the sub but I think the Pilot dial would look a lot nicer and far more legible and far less busy if the marks between the hours were taken out on the hour scale.

They are so close to the minute scale that they almost interfere. Also, I dont see the point in them, every 15minutes on a 24hr scale is not something that would ever be read by the hour hand. The width of the hand alone is equal to one increment.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Dennis Smith

I agree 100% with these tasteful, astute observations.


----------



## MitchSF

At this point the designs are final. Personally I like them the way they are, but I understand from doing this so long with OCEAN7, that there is no way to satisfy everyone 100%. We tried to update the dials while keeping a connection with the original Yantar concept.

I hope that most people will find these designs acceptable.

Mitch


----------



## wellx3

any one else notice the hand difference / detail from the original / redeux?














the lume / lighter insert on the yantar seems to make the hands more legible...o| Sorry to bring this up 'ipso facto '. BTW,I'm still saving up for the sub:-!


----------



## MitchSF

I would not compare cad drawings that are approximations of final designs in both size, shape, and colors, to actual watches. The first sample Submarine dial colors aren't even close to this drawing.

Mitch


----------



## HoustonChris

Aww, that's just cruel. You tell us that the sample dials are different, but you don't show us pics of said samples? Now we're going to have to speculate, and that never goes anywhere good.;-)


----------



## MitchSF

I was assembling the first sample watch on Monday and after an hour trying to figure out why the movement would stop after installing the dial, I realized the dial manufacturer forgot to machine the recess into the back of the dial. The recess is required for 2893-2 dials. Now I know why.

I will take pictures of the samples, as soon as I can.

Mitch


----------



## MitchSF

Here is the update:

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=1290154#post1290154

Mitch


----------



## aai

Looks great Mitch!

andré


----------



## Dennis Smith

Love the Pilot!


----------

